
Ask HN: Do you have any technical book recomendations for monitoring apps? - melenaos
I need to upgrade the logging and monitoring system of my applications and I wander if there is a book that could help me build a solid solution.<p>My application is .Net and hosted in Azure but any architectural technical book could help me.
======
bradwood
While not strictly about monitoring, Designing Data-intensive Applications [1]
is one our our bibles when instrumenting a complex global network.

We use ideas like CDC and eventsourcing to make streams of data that we then
correlate and visualise.

[1] [https://dataintensive.net/](https://dataintensive.net/)

~~~
melenaos
Thank you for this suggestion, I had that book in my reading queue and I will
read it next.

------
jshawl
Disclaimer: I work for Loggly

We recently published a buyer's guide - [https://www.loggly.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/07/1907_loggl...](https://www.loggly.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/07/1907_loggly_buyersguide.pdf)

You can think of this as a checklist for building your strategy and choosing a
vendor.

There's lots of good stuff here as well - [https://www.loggly.com/ultimate-
guide/](https://www.loggly.com/ultimate-guide/) that's not specific to Loggly
but contains a ton of information about logging in general.

~~~
melenaos
Thank you for the information. I am looking for a log server and unfortunately
every SaaS solution is at this price range.

~~~
jshawl
Just wanted to point out that Papertrail offers log filtering that doesn't
count against your log usage - [https://help.papertrailapp.com/kb/how-it-
works/log-filtering...](https://help.papertrailapp.com/kb/how-it-works/log-
filtering/).

I have a rails app in production but was able to keep my costs down by
filtering out basically everything that wasn't a stack trace.

~~~
melenaos
Thanks for that, it does have much cheaper options

------
jsty
Whilst perhaps a bit tangential to what you're looking for, "Database
Reliability Engineering" by Charity Majors is an excellent read, and has a
chapter covering all the major steps in improving observability in existing
apps / infra (here applied to databases).

~~~
vira28
I always wanted to read, but haven't heard many people talking about it.

------
quietthrow
You should look in to “observability”. google it. There some great open source
projects Jaeger, Prometheus, OpenCensus etc that allow you to gather and
visualize metrics, traces etc for your app.

Site Reliability Engineering is the book you should check out.

